# Urgent need help with my puppy



## mrduramax (May 28, 2011)

Hey guys i need help please I just purchase a german Shepherd yesterday I haven't even own this dog for 24h and we really really love this dog.
Problems!! I was told this dog is 9 weeks old. Dog on YouTube of that age Look mutch larger than mine.
`The dog keeps winding like a 3 week old dog 
he is not active and agile like the YouTube dog (I think this dog was kept in a kennel all its life) 
Is it to late for this dog to get active and trained ??
I only have 24 hour left to retunr the dog
Those this dog look healty?? and pure bred
Ohh and he sleep alots 
Please give me all your coments on this dog good or bad
Thank you so mutch


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

He looks healthy from the pictures.
He might not be 100% purebred because of the white on his chest. But if you love him, who cares?


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

That is not a 3 week old pup, I would say looks 9 weeks to me. How much does the pup weigh? You can not compare your pup to a YouTube.

Puppies do sleep allot and it is not to late to train. Heck training has only begun. Do not expect allot from a pup, keep training sessions to 5 minutes at this age. Your pup looks full of spunk in the pictures.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

He looks like he could be PB but part of me just isn't convinced...I just can't seem to place my finger on it. 

How much does he weigh?

Puppies are notoriously clumsy - so...I wouldn't hold that against him unless he seems really uncoordinated to the point it could be a neurologic issue. 

Dogs are highly trainable - I'm sure you can train him but, depending on how advanced you want to go, you may need a puppy with different lineage. Do you know the registered names of his parents? And, what sort of training do you want to do? Basic obedience or?

I don't think he's three weeks old - he's probably closer to 7-9.


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

If your not happy with the puppy, return it. Plain and simple, none of us can tell you much at all from looking at a few pictures. With that said have you taken it to your vet yet? That's the first thing I'd do with a new puppy.


----------



## mrduramax (May 28, 2011)

GSD_Xander said:


> He looks like he could be PB but part of me just isn't convinced...I just can't seem to place my finger on it.
> 
> How much does he weigh?
> 
> ...


the mother No is Tn175707
The father No is WF294838
Maybe this helps


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

Definitely not 3 weeks old. 9 seems right. It is not uncommon for black german shepherds to have some white but hard to say if he is purebred. Did you see the dam and sire? Do you have papers?


----------



## Sarah Rose (May 21, 2011)

"He looks healthy from the pictures.
He might not be 100% purebred because of the white on his chest. But if you love him, who cares?" 

I've owned a purebred German Shepherd, all black, except for a little white on her chest. I also own one now (a puppy), all black, with a little white on her chest. So black German Shepherds may have some white on their chest. I've even read some may even have a white paw or two. But I've never personally seen this.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

mrduramax said:


> Hey guys i need help please I just purchase a german Shepherd yesterday I haven't even own this dog for 24h and we really really love this dog.
> Problems!! I was told this dog is 9 weeks old. Dog on YouTube of that age Look mutch larger than mine.
> `The dog keeps winding like a 3 week old dog
> he is not active and agile like the YouTube dog (I think this dog was kept in a kennel all its life)
> ...


He looks 8-9 weeks old. You've had him less than 24 hours so I don't think whining is uncommon. He's a pup and he's adjusting to a new environment and new people. Puppies sleep a lot in the beginning but that will change I'm sure. It's not too late to train a puppy at this age. He looks healthy from the pics. Do you have a reason to think otherwise? Every pup is different so it's not fair to compare him to a pup on youtube.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

op did not say the dog was 3 weeks...said dog keeps "winding" like a 3 week old dog. to the op...what does "winding" mean, do you mean whining? or running out of "wind", like running out of breath? from the pictures he does look about 9 weeks old. pure bred black shepherds can have white on their chest, sometimes the white goes away as they age. where are you from, can you give parent's names rather than numbers? if you "really love him", then keep him and don't even consider returning him. and be careful with your adult dog...your little one cannot defend himself. it can take a while for dogs to get used to each other. again, be careful, and good luck, what's this little boy's name?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

He looks healthy and purebred - many purebreds have a white spot on the chest - and the age he's supposed to be. Puppies this age are not agile so don't hold his being clumsy against him. Be sure to get him to the vet on Tues for a checkup. 

If you aren't happy with him, return him. You don't sound like you trust the breeder in any way so why did you buy a puppy from them?


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

mrduramax said:


> the mother No is Tn175707
> The father No is WF294838
> Maybe this helps


Are those AKC registration numbers?

The first one doesn't come up with anything. 

The second one WF294838 under the AKC database says it is:


Reg. Number	Dog Name	(Breed)
WF294838	Triple D's Blue Holiday	(Shetland Sheepdog)

http://www.akc.org/store/reports/dog/search/dog_search.cfm?basic=yes

^^^ There is the link to the search tool I was using.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hes def somewhere 7-10 weeks old and yes black sheps can have a small patch of white while younger. He is crying bc he was taken from his mother and other litter mates and misses them so hence he is crying to find them. Just give him extra love and attention. If hes crying at night put him in a crate with warm blankets and a "ticking" alarm clock. The ticking of the clock under neath the blankets sounds like a heart beating and will comfort the puppy to help him sleep through the night. 

Young puppies are clumsy, uncordinated until they start to gain muscle strength. It will take a few months of playing and running and moving around to strengthen their muscles and for their cordination to kick in. Just bc hes clumsy doesnt mean he was kept in a crate all his life. Hes a baby hes only been walking for a few weeks it takes time to learn how to use his body.

If you love the puppy then as long as it is healthy it shouldn't matter about anything else. Enjoy his baby time as they grow fast!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

GSD_Xander said:


> Are those AKC registration numbers?
> 
> The first one doesn't come up with anything.
> 
> ...


I think the numbers are wrong. I typed in Jax's sire (he's American) and it came up as a Shetland Sheepdog too  ...I double checked and I was one digit off... Evidently they use consecutive numbers...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The white on the chest is NORMAL and PERMISSABLE in GSDs. Lots of black and tan show dogs have huge splotches of white on their chests. That is NOT a reason to believe he is not what he is claimed to be.

There is something, not the flying nun look that is normal, but his face looks thin and older than a shepherd puppy, but there are so many different lines and crosses between the lines, that it is really hard to tell if a pup is just a mixture of GSDs or a mix. 

You have another 24 hours? Holiday weekend. Did you take him to the vet today? Your breeder should give you the opportunity to get the dog into the vet to have him checked out. If I were you, I would find a clinic open on a Sunday and get him checked out. What about shots. Did the breeder do some and when? 

The pup looks a little thin to me, but I cannot feel him all over to see how his bones are. What was the breeder feeding? Did they give you some food for the pup? How often are you feeding him?

Lots of questions. Good luck with your puppy. Is he AKC registered, or were you given an AKC registration application?


----------



## mrduramax (May 28, 2011)

GSD_Xander said:


> Are those AKC registration numbers?
> 
> The first one doesn't come up with anything.
> 
> ...


 sorry he is ckc thanks


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

When did he get his shots? If he got them the day you picked him up he would be very tired from the shots. Also he is scared the first few days at a new home. Enjoy the sleep time, because in two more weeks your going to miss that quiet time.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

mrduramax said:


> sorry he is ckc thanks


*Canadian* Kennel Club or *Continental* Kennel Club?
Continental Kennel Club does not require the dogs it registers to be purebred.


----------



## mrduramax (May 28, 2011)

[ 
The pup looks a little thin to me, but I cannot feel him all over to see how his bones are. What was the breeder feeding? Did they give you some food for the pup? How often are you feeding him?

Lots of questions. Good luck with your puppy. Is he AKC registered, or were you given an AKC registration application?[/QUOTE]
now that you mention it he is thin i can fell his bones 
the food name is ``pro nature``
he is ckc 
thanks


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

mrduramax said:


> sorry he is ckc thanks


Would that be canadian kennel club or the continental kennel club?


----------



## mrduramax (May 28, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> *Canadian* Kennel Club or *Continental* Kennel Club?
> Continental Kennel Club does not require the dogs it registers to be purebred.


 *Canadian* Kennel Club


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That is Good. 

I do not know pro-nature, but that does not mean it is not ok. 

when was the pup last wormed?

what shots had the puppy had?

Are you located in Canada? I do not know what the availability of vets on weekends there is. 

If he seems thin, and his energy is low, it could be ok, it could be not ok. I think your little guy should be checked out by a vet today/tomorrow if at all possible -- he could actually be a matter of life and death -- COULD. We cannot see your puppy, or diagnose over the internet. Your pup can be fine, just lonely for its litter and dam, and baby-sleepy. He can have worms -- most do, nothing to worry about, you would just have to worm him. He can be tired from breeder's vaccinations -- you need to know if and WHEN she vaccinated when you take the pup to the vet. He can also be getting sick with something more serious. 

How much and how often are you feeding the puppy, are their guidelines on the bag?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He may need to be wormed, bring a fecal sample to the vet when you go, and in the meantime read all the amazing puppy threads! Congrats on your new pup, adorable!
There are threads on vaccination safety, diet, training, and don't forget to read the bite inhibition sticky....very important!


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

something about him ,makes me think he is possibly some kind of mix? He may just have a bitchy head , he looks more like a female than a male to me. no matter what hes is cute -- all puppies are.


----------



## mrduramax (May 28, 2011)

first thanks to all of you for the information and help with my new dog.
since my first post, thing have ben good with my dog yenko went to the vet and he is in perfect shape alots of energie he is now 14 1/2 weeks old get along realy good with our lab here is pictures of yenko


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

He is a handsome little fellow, I see he is going through the ear stages.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Very cute puppy, glad you updated the thread!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Teepee ears!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

looks like you are taking good care of him -- looks a lot better now - and yes , black dogs can have some white on them 
Carmen


----------



## mrduramax (May 28, 2011)

Update.... Yenko is over one year old now and in greate shape. love to play ball but adicted to the freezbe and jump 7 feet hight for it


----------



## mrduramax (May 28, 2011)

more pics


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Your boy is maturing handsomely, thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Awesome, your pup is beautiful. I am so glad that you did not return him. He looks like he loves that frisbee, has focus, and all of that. 

Puppies, baby puppies, are awkward and don't always look the way we think they should, and how wrong we can be. 

Thanks for posting.


----------

